
CIA communications suffered catastrophic compromise - pjc50
https://www.yahoo.com/news/cias-communications-suffered-catastrophic-compromise-started-iran-090018710.html?.tsrc=fauxdal&guccounter=1
======
HocusLocus
A state of Cold War presently exists in the Middle East between the United
States and China... because China needs Iran's oil and wishes to 'colonize' it
first. If we tread on Iran we will incur the full wrath of China. You won't
hear this in the news.

